# النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل



## Nemoo (22 يناير 2007)

النسخة الثانية من ويندوز كريستال اكس بي بعد ان نالت النسخة الأولي اعجابكم ,رغم وجود بعض الملاحظات البسيطه
وهذا بتمكين وفضل من الله وفي هذه النسخة حاولت تغطية هذه الملاحظات واعطاء ادا ء أفضل للويندوز وثبات أكثر واذا أردت تحديد بعض التعديلات في نقاط

-تمت اضافة اسطوانة الصيانة الرائعة والمعروفة Hiren Boot v8.6 الي قائمة خيارات الاقلاع
- تم تسريع بدء واغلاق الويندوز الأن بصورة أفضل
- وأيضا سوف تحس بفارق السرعةعند تعاملك مع الويندوز سواء في تصفح ملفاتك أو في تشغيل البرامج حيث قمت بجعل الويندوز يتعامل مع البرامج علي أنها خدمات تعمل مع الويندوز وبذلك ستجد سرعة في البرامج وخفة في تشغيلها
- وتمت أيضا اضافة بعض الأدوات الصغيرة للوحة التحكم الخاصة بك أو ال (control panel)
مثل tweak ui و safe xp و boot safe و cpu-z
وهذا يجعلك تتحكم في شكل واداء الويندوز الخاص بك شكل كلي وشامل واعطاءك كافة المعلومات عن المعالج أو البروسيسور الخاص بك
- تمت اضافة جميع التحديثات والرقع الأمنية التي صدرت من مايكروسوفت مؤخرا مما يسبب طبعا في تحديث الكيرنل أو نواة النظام نفسه وهذا يضمن لك أداء أفضل وأكثر أمان
- تم تغيير شكل والويندوز نهائيا باضافة أيقونات جديدة وخلفيات وشاشة الدخول وشاشة الاقلاع وتمت إضافة مجموعة ممتازة من الثيمز دققت في اختيارها
وكالعادة لم أرغب في جعل الويندوز يشبه الفيستا ولكن له طابع خاص ومميز سوف يعجبكم إن شاء الله
- تم دمج العديد من البرامج المفيدة وبإصدارات حديثة وقد قمت بجعل جزء كبير منها اختياري حتي يقوم المستخدم باختيار البرامج التي يريدها والغاء تنصيب البرامج التي لايرغب فيها
والجيد هو أنك اذا قمت حتي بإختيار جميع البرامج للتنصيب فسوف لن يأخذ الويندوز + البرامج من مساحة البارتيشن المخصص لهم سوي أقل من 2 جيجابايت
- تم حذف رسائل الخطأ المزعجة والتي لايوجد أي داعي لها أو فائدة منها
- تمكين تغيير بعض ملفات النظام أو مسحها بدون ظهور رسائل تخبرك بأن مافعلته قد يودي بحياتك أو يتسبب لك بعقوبة الشنق من رجليك
- تم الابقاء علي بعض اللغات مثل اللغة العبرية والتي طلب مني بعض الاخوان الفلسطينيون الابقاء عليها ومع ذلك فلم يتم أساسا حذف أي لوحة مفاتيح ولذلك ف تقنيا يعتبر أنه لم يتم حذف أي لغة
- تم إضافة بعض أوامر الريجستري التي تساعد علي تسريع النظام وحمايته من التجسس
- تم حذف بعض مكونات الويندوز الغير مرغوب فيها والتي لاتؤثر بأي شكل من الأشكال علي أداء النظام بل بالعكس قد يسهم ازالتها في توفير مساحة أكبر للذاكرة الافتراضية للنظام مما يزيد بالتالي من سرعته
- تمت اضافة 26 لعبة فلاشية جميله بدلا من العاب الويندوز العقيمة التي تم حذفها





لقد تكررت كلمة ((سرعة)) كثيرا في كلامي وبالفعل هذا ما كان كل همي أثناء التعديل علي النسخة بحيث تتماشي هذه النسخة مع أي جهاز حتي ولو بنتيوم 2 ذو امكانات تحت المتواضعة
فالبنسبة للشكل الجمالي أنا لم أستخدم أي برنامج كي يحسن من شكل النسخة فمعظم هذه البرامج لها متطلبات خاصة في الجهاز الذي تعمل عليه بل اعتمدت علي تغيير الشكل في ملفات النظام نفسها
مما يجعل هذه النسخة تعمل علي أي جهاز بدون شوط أو متطلبات خاصة




- No keyboards has been removed
- More themes , icons
- Windows file protection has been disable
- Annoying windows error message has been disable
- Faster connection speed has been unlock , No more slow connection speed while using p2p like Kazee , eMule , BitTorrent
- Concurrent session has been enable
- More useful registry tweaks
- New beautiful background wallpapers
- New cool ***** games




البرامج التي تمت اضافتها
وبعض البرامج portaple أو محمولة وهذا معناه أنها لاعلاقة لها بالريجستري وهذا يعطيك سرعة في اداء البرامج والنظام نفسه

Programs included

- Irfan view 3.99
- Internet Download Manager507
- FOXIT Pdf Reader v2 Portable
- DirectX 9.0c
- DAMN NFO Viewer v2.10.0032
- TuneUp Utilities.2006.5.3.2343
- UltraISO Premium 8.6.0.1936
- Sagethumbs
- Right Click ****L Ext
- Rain Meter
- Make Boot ISO/Data Iso
- Rapget 126 Portable
- openoffice2.1.0
- NOD32 Antivirus System 2.70.16
- ms-java
- Mozilla Firefox 2 Final Portable
- Klm Mega codec Pack 162
- Winrar 3.62
- Windows Live Messenger 8.1.0106.00
- Winamp 5.3.2 Portable
- Utorrent Portable
- Internet Explorer 7 Final
- Windows Media Player 11 Final

هناك بعض البرامج التي تنزل تلقائيا مع النسخة وهي برامج اعتبرها أساسية مثل الويندوز ميديا بلاير 11 والأنترنت اكسبلورر 7 وبرنامج
k-lite mega codec وهو عبارة عن مجموعة كوديكس خطيرة تقوم بتشغيل كل الأفلام حتي ملفات الريال بلاير والكويك تايم يقوم بتشغيلهم علي الميديا بلاير
أما باقي البرامج مدمجه عن طريق ال wpi فبعد تنصيب الويندوز تظهر شاشة تساعدك علي اختيار البرامج التي تريد تنصيبها وتجاهل مالاتريد تنصيبه

وبالنسبة للشكل الجمالي للنسخة فأترككم مع بعض الصور وأتمني أن يعجبكم زوقي​

















































النسخة الي 7 أجزاء بحجم 91.5 ميجا للملف الواحد ماعدا الملف الخير مساحته 54.8 ميجا بايت
والحجم النهائي لملف الأيزو بعد فك الضغظ هو 672 ميجا بايت​
حمل من هنا 
http://uploaded.to/?id=ae9598

http://uploaded.to/?id=1c4430

http://uploaded.to/?id=548b32

http://uploaded.to/?id=8bd4d8

http://uploaded.to/?id=496750

http://uploaded.to/?id=29283e

http://uploaded.to/?id=07d080

منقول للعلم


----------



## mr.hima (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الاستيل الرهيييييييب والروعة ....
بس ليا سؤال ؟ هو دة بيتسطب لوحدة من غير ما أكون مسطب windows xp   ولا بيتسطب على وندوز أكس بي  يعنى أستايل (بس مش معقول أستيل مساحتة 672 ميجا )
... وفي الاخر وبعد السؤال بردة مش عارف هقدر أنزلة ولا لاء علشان مساحتة الكبيرة


----------



## mr.hima (23 يناير 2007)

المشكلة الكبيرة فعلا أن مش ممكن أستخدم اي برنامج للتحميل ....


----------



## Nemoo (23 يناير 2007)

اولا شكرا على مرورك

ثانيا ده وندز كامل مش استايلات  وبتسطب من الدوس   

ثالثا انا مقسم مساحته لسبع اجزاء تقدر تحملها واحده واحده براحتك  مش مشكله ولا حاجه  


 ومش شرط تكون  مسطب اكس بى عشان تسطبه 

 بس لازم تنزله على اسطوانه عشان يتسطب


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (23 يناير 2007)

اولا بحب اشكرك جدا علي مجهودك الخرافي ده لو انت اللي عامل الشغل الجامد ده طبعا
ثانيا احب اضيف لموضوعك حاجة جديدة
مين في الناس هيكون عنده برامج فك ملفات الايزو 
زي الكحول والديمون والسي دي اسبيس
انت عملت مدهود جبار طيب ربنا قدرك وعملت كدا 
تم جميلك وحولها لاورجينال بحيث تكون متقسمة عادي 
مش لازم ايزو
وبشكرك تاني
وربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

بعد إذن مينا 2010 دة روابط تانية للتحميل .......​http://www.egoshare.com/3e148cbbc5d0...2part1rar.html
http://files.to/get/311644/23810/CrystalXp_v2.part2.rar
http://files.to/get/311723/45870/CrystalXp_v2.part3.rar
http://files.to/get/311811/25944/CrystalXp_v2.part4.rar
http://files.to/get/311990/52789/CrystalXp_v2.part5.rar
http://files.to/get/312179/31890/CrystalXp_v2.part6.rar
http://files.to/get/312398/27340/CrystalXp_v2.part7.rar


----------



## Nemoo (24 يناير 2007)

اوكى مستر هيما  وشكررا لمروركم   على فكره لو فكيت الضغت هتتنسخ  برضو عادى  وبوتابول  واى خدمه


----------



## القيصر (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك 
ربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## freeman89 (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااا على المجهود الجبار وننتظر المذيد


----------



## EL GAZAR (20 فبراير 2007)

شكررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Emad-ch (20 فبراير 2007)

thunxxx very match for this version


----------



## micho_kaml (7 مارس 2007)

*الروابط كلها مش شغالة*


----------



## ياسر2008 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

الروابط مش شغالة يريت ترفعو الموضوع دة تانى انا نفسى احملة


----------



## yousre (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

يا جماعه انا بقالى فترة كبيرة جدا عمال احمل في النسخه عشان شكلها عجبنى وانا محتاجه لانى مهدس كمبيوتر ونص الروابط مش شغاله ياريت حد يفدنى فى الموضوع ده  والايميل بتاعى اهو yousre_2010@hotmail.com


----------



## Michael (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

الموضوع منقول 

يعنى صعب تلاقى رد او تعديل

بس ممكن تحملة بالتورنت 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مايكل عزيز (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

اولا بحب اشكرك جدا علي مجهودك الخرافي ده وانا بحاول التحميل ولكن الرابط لايعمل ارجو حل المشكلة دي
وشكرا علي نعبك معا


----------



## مايكل عزيز (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

انا بحاول انزل النسخة ولكن الرابط لايعمل ارجو معرفة السبب وشكرا


----------



## jasmin25 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

شكر لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

الحقونااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
               الروابط لا تعمــــــــــــــــل 
وشكــــــــــــــرا علــــــــــى المجهـــــــــــــــــود بس ياريت نقدر نحملة


----------



## Bino (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

يا جماعه الويندز واضح انه جميل جدا

بس الروابط مش شغاله ... و عندى استفسار السيريال نامبر ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

الروابط مش شغاله ياعم الفناااااان


----------



## monad 222 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

سلام و نعمة
شكرا للمجهود ده ربنا يباركك
بس انا اعرف ان الاكس بى لا يتم تجميله من الدوس
ارجو الافاده و التاكيد 
تحياتى   موناد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

الله الله عليك بجد يا باشا 

ده رائع جدا حبيب 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## Observer (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

thanks mina it is a good job i am looking for the serial number for Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007 can you help me it is urgent i have trial version and it almost finished and i need the serial number urgent 
again thanks for your effort
sam


----------



## monad 222 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

عزيزى مينا سلام و نعمة
اين هى الروابط الجاهزة للتحميل
ولا واحد شغال
تحياتى
موتاد


----------



## عماد وهبة (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النسخة الثانية من الويندوز Windows Crystal Xp v2 2007 جاهزة للتحميل*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع دة بس انا مش عارف احمل ياريت يتم الشرح  وشكرا


----------

